# Spray adhesive to prevent ghosting suggestions and/or Pro Spray results



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

I searched the archives and did find one person saying you could use repositionable spray from Wal-mart or craft store.

Has anyone tried this "regular" spray. I heard through the grapevine that Pro Spray is very similar to car upholstery spray. I looked for car upholstery spray but did not find anything. Perhaps Home Depot? Auto Zone? Or am I off base?

We tried using spray adhesive from the embroidery world. Sprayway fast tak 87. It did not have enough tackiness and left a little residue as well.

We do not get a lot of ghosting since we use tacky paper but we are about to start a program for someone using very expensive Under Armour, Nike, etc.. type brands and I do not want to take any chances. Sometimes the tacky paper just does not stick to certain fabrics.

I realize Conde has pro spray but at $15.40 a bottle that is a tough pill to take. However, if it works it sure beats replacing $15-$30 shirts. Any use Pro Spray with good results? How many full fronts shirts would a bottle handle?

Thanks.

Brent


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

At our Walmart it is Elmers Craft Bond Spray Adhesive - about $4.50 if I remember correctly. We used it before moving to tacky paper. Worked great.

One other suggestion for your ghosting especially on tricot type material is to preshrink them as that is what causes the vast majority of ghosting.


----------



## eagleact (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks. We will try it. Most of our ghosting....we think...is due to using an air swinger. Love the press but since it lifts straight up and with some force it creates a suction type effect.
Thanks.
Brent


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I also use the ThermoTack paper to eliminate ghosting... but still use a light "spritz" of Sprayway.
The most important factor is as mentioned above... MUST PRE-PRESS the poly. I do a quick 6-8 sec prepress... and then the palette spray with Thermo-tack.
LEO


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

For us we do not pre shrink our standard mesh fabric from Vapor but anytime we start getting into the tricot or similar 2 way stretch fabric that has lycra/spandex we pre shrink about 20 seconds. Some of the fabric shrinks almost an inch. If we do this and use tacky paper we never have a ghosting issue. The spray works but it is nasty stuff.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Pre-shrink and you will be fine. I use 600D poly quite a bit and don't have any ghosting problems with a 20-30 second pre-shrink.


----------



## novisbaby (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello!, just a little question, when you pre-shrink the t-shirt what temperature do you use?, the double pressing (20 sec for pre-shrink, and 50 sec or so for the actual sublimation) dosent leave the t-shirt kind of solid? like cardbore texture?? Sorry for my bad english x_x


----------

